# Burlap Bee Bags



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Don't have a clue as to what you are talking about...sorry


----------



## Csee (Apr 21, 2010)

They are burlap GIFT bags that you can put bottles of honey in.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Dadant has some kind of gift bags with a clear view panel. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Added: Jute with clear view window and honey bee designs. Holds a 1 pound jar or there is a 3 jar bag which holds 3 jars (1 pound each).

Oops on the thumbs down. Don't know what happened! Sorry.
Ok, got it now.


----------

